# Is hay ok for rats?



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

I brought some hay yesterday for my 3 girls, they seem to like it and sleep in it but is there any reasons why I shouldn't give it them?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It makes a nice toy and nesting material, but they can't digest it well so never hve it be an ingredient in their diet. Most rats won't eat it (or much of it) anyway. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh good - they seem to like it. Just worried if it sticks in one of their eyes or something lol. They dont eat it - they just enjoy moving it around a bit :0


----------



## Kelsi (Sep 20, 2013)

Wellll, I know that hay can often be dusty and that may irritate their lungs and eyes. Timothy hay is also apparently the leading cause of mites compared to other substrates/bedding so make sure you freeze your hay before giving it to them to ensure any unwanted critters are killed. I was once on a mouse forum discussing hay and I recall a case where a poor mousie got stabbed by some particularly pointy bits around the fragile skin of its genitals. It doesn't seem like that is a very common issue but maybe inspect them for blisters or injuries around their bums and feet just in case? Also rashes may indicate allergies. Hmm, I think these are all the hazards I know of regarding hay. I know my mousie loved burrowing in it, glad to hear it's enriching for your ratties! Play safe


----------

